# Extending my season.... 08 Trek XO2



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

Early Christmas in Wrigleyville! Tired of my rivals hiding from me off-road... thus, I just took delivery of a 2008 Trek XO2! I'm already a huge SRAM fan and now I'm looking foward to putting this gear through its paces in the local cross scene next year. I might actually move these wheels over to my road bike - they're too sweet for riding into trees and stuff. Cheers!


----------



## bupton (May 15, 2006)

Nice bike! How much did that set you back?


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

bupton said:


> Nice bike! How much did that set you back?



It retails for about 2.5K - There's a new Trek Store on Michigan Avenue in Chicago that is stocking this guy, the X01 and the Lemond Poprad (Cross is getting huge in Chicago). I think it's actually the same frame as the X01 which is spec'd with the Race Lite wheels and 105 and is a sweet value at $1,000 less. I wanted this bike to race, but also to serve as a backup training bike that I could canibalize parts for if I need them, as my primary road bike uses SRAM Force. Crazy that the X02 was spec'd with a higher-end wheelset than comes on the 5.0-level Madones.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

i want those rims


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

how much does it weigh?

......... and I don't think that rear hub is spaced the same as road, should be 135mm on a cross bike!?


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

*tire clearance?*

how is the tire clearance on the frame and fork? would it be possible to post a few pics of seat/chain stays along with the fork? thanks


----------

